# Seeringelwürmer



## marioschreiber (7. April 2002)

Wann kann ich mit den ersten "schwärmenden" Ringelwürmern rechnen ?
Wer von Euch weiß noch wann sie in den letzten Jahren da waren (Zeit/Wasserthemperatur ect.)?

Ich habe eine Super "Borstenwurm-Fliege" von einem Freund gebunden bekommen die darauf wartet gefressen zu werden.

Habt ihr besondere Fänge zur Zeit der Seeringelwürmer verbuchen können oder wird das überbewertet ? Ich stelle mir vor das es vielleicht sogar schwerer ist eine Mefo zu erbeuten wenn ein solcher Nahrungsüberfluss herscht. Die Meerforellen sollen zu dieser Zeit ja kaum noch was anderes fressen, also warum gerade meine "Fliege" aus der Masse nehmen !?


----------



## Maddin (7. April 2002)

Moin Mario,

soweit ich weiss schwärmen die Seeringelwürmer z.Z. aus, sind also in Laichlaune. Ein Freund von mir war über Ostern auf Fünen. In den Mägen der gefangenen Plattfische wimmelte es nur so von Seeringelwürmern. Auf Watti ging gar nichts. Die eine MeFo hatte er mit Fliege gefangen, glaub aber, dass es kein Ringli-Immitat war.


----------



## Nailer (8. April 2002)

Hallo Mario,

soweit ich weiß, paaren sich die Seeringelwürmer im Frühjahr bei einer Wassertemperatur von 6°C bis 8°C. Angeblich soll die Hauptpaarungszeit nachts zur Springflut im April sein. Die Seeringelwürmer schwärmen dann in solchen Massen, dass die Meerforellen vollkommen verrückt danach sind und nichts anderes fressen. Die Würmer sterben nach der Paarung und werden bei entsprechendem Wind ans Ufer gespült. Ich selbst habe solch ein Schauspiel noch nicht erlebt, jedoch haben Angelfreunde mir darüber berichtet.

Siehe auch: http://www.marioflyfisher.de/sites/fischmf.html


----------



## TobiasGan (14. April 2011)

*AW: Seeringelwürmer*

moin moin, wie sieht es dieses jahr an der ostsee bisher aus, kann jemand was sagen? sind die ringler schon in gange? nächste woche is doch vollmond! würd mich über einträge freuen, bis dahin petri euch allen!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. April 2011)

*AW: Seeringelwürmer*

Ja, sind Sie. Und die Zeichen sprechenstark dafür, dass es dieses WE auch noch mal losgeht. Aber dass man dann ordentlich fängt, kann ich zumindest nicht behaupten. Für mich ist die Ringlerzeit eher berühmt für mäkelige Nachläufer...


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. April 2011)

*AW: Seeringelwürmer*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ja, sind Sie. Und die Zeichen sprechenstark dafür, dass es dieses WE auch noch mal losgeht. Aber dass man dann ordentlich fängt, kann ich zumindest nicht behaupten. Für mich ist die Ringlerzeit eher berühmt für mäkelige Nachläufer...




dem kann ich nur zustimmen, in der FL-Förde wimmelt es nur so von ringlern, selbst tagsüber sind im knietiefen wasser bis zu 15stk in sichtweite....  aber die mefos gehen einfach nicht an die fliege ran, war heute los 4 nachläufer 1 hat mal vorichtig probiert...   naja wird auch wieder besser werden wenn die paarungszeit vorbei ist..... zumindest konnte ich nicht feststellen ob ein Borstenwurm imitat oder eine andere fliege besser fängt.... 

Gruß #h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (16. April 2011)

*AW: Seeringelwürmer*

Moin,


die Ringler sind unterwegs. Wenn sie in Massen auftreten wird die Fischerei schwierig. Die Forellen stehen dann mitten im Futter und können wählerisch sein, und, ganz ehrlich, keine Imitation schlängelt sich so im Wasser wie ein echter Seeringelwurm.

Sind aber nur ein paar Ringler unterwegs, wird es spannend. Ich fische dann gerne braune Wooly Buggers, Ostrich Buggers und den legendären Jelle Orm, die beste wirklich bewegliche Wurmfliege überhaupt.

An den letzten Abenden konnte ich mich nicht beschweren. Zwar hatte ich auch etliche Fehlbisse aber es sind auch genug Fische hängen geblieben... |rolleyes


:a:s:a:s



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------

